# Outlook Heute - Mehrere Aufgabenlisten ?



## kercon_nb (6. September 2006)

hallo leute,
ich würde gerne meine "outlook heute" um ein paar aufgabenlisten erweitern. 

z.b.:
--------------------------------------------
1) angebote/briefe
2) satz
3) korrektur
4) produktion
--------------------------------------------
etc.

schlecht wäre nicht, wenn ich einzelne einträge von einer in die andere kategorie schieben könnte - ich denke aber, die ist das kleinste problem - 

gibt es da irgendwo eine möglichkeit, ggf. deutsche anleitung?

schonmal vielen dank!
kercon_nb


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. September 2006)

Ich denke (falls ich mich irre, bitte ich um Korrektur), dass du hier ohne zusätzliche Programmierung nichts erreichen kannst. Zumindest ist es mir mit bereits vorhandenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht gelungen. Traurig aber wahr.


----------

